# TPF Monthly Photo Challenge--SEPT 2015



## sm4him

Be sure to read ALL the rules and instructions below first, and be sure to ENTER by the end of the month!

*This month's Challenge Theme: Orange.*
Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and be creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:


Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days of the end of the submission period, the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of a tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like bacon.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month (see bottom of this post).
*Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 1200 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 1200 pixels.*
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in EXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.
Only one entry is allowed per person, but if you have already submitted your entry and wish to replace it with a different photo, simply email the new photo, along with the form, and note in your email that it is a replacement photo.


*>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this form into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "September '15 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.

*PLEASE RE-NAME YOUR FILES NAMES TO MATCH PHOTO TITLE*


----------



## snowbear

Do we get extra points if we use UT Volly orange?


----------



## PropilotBW

snowbear said:


> Do we get extra points if we use UT Volly orange?



I have a feeling it just may be coincidental seeing this is opening weekend.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Do we get extra points if we use UT Volly orange?



I'll never tell. But of course, first you'd have to actually ENTER a photo, instead of just talking about entering one...


----------



## sm4him

PropilotBW said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get extra points if we use UT Volly orange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling it just may be coincidental seeing this is opening weekend.
Click to expand...


Umm...yes...PURE coincidence...nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get extra points if we use UT Volly orange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell. But of course, first you'd have to actually ENTER a photo, instead of just talking about entering one...
Click to expand...

I wanted to.  I had two different ideas but couldn't find any willing subjects.

Maybe this time, if you are nice.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we get extra points if we use UT Volly orange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell. But of course, first you'd have to actually ENTER a photo, instead of just talking about entering one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to.  I had two different ideas but couldn't find any willing subjects.
> 
> Maybe this time, if you are nice.
Click to expand...


Define "nice."


----------



## FITBMX

I got an idea for this!


----------



## Kalven.J

Hello,
I emailed a photo for submission and I made my own call and put in the subject " September 15". I seen August 15 so I assumed that it was a typo or was  not changed in the carry over to this month. Just wanted to make sure I did not miss the mark on this one. 

Thanks in advance
Kalven J


----------



## sm4him

Kalven.J said:


> Hello,
> I emailed a photo for submission and I made my own call and put in the subject " September 15". I seen August 15 so I assumed that it was a typo or was  not changed in the carry over to this month. Just wanted to make sure I did not miss the mark on this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Kalven J



Thanks for that; yeah, we copy and paste the rules and such from one month to the next, and it's easy to forget to change all the month references! Fixed it now.


----------



## Kalven.J

Thanks, looking forward to participating


----------



## snowbear

Out of curiosity, is there a limit to the number of entries per person?  I don't see anything in the rules about this.


----------



## sm4him

snowbear said:


> Out of curiosity, is there a limit to the number of entries per person?  I don't see anything in the rules about this.



You're right, there is nothing clearly expressed in the rules about that--odd. I'm pretty sure it has always been an "understood" one entry per person.  I'll change the rules post to reflect that.
However, what you CAN do is submit a photo, and then if you come up with a BETTER photo during the month, resubmit and let me know that it is a replacement entry, so I'll remove the first entry and use the second instead.
Fair enough?


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a limit to the number of entries per person?  I don't see anything in the rules about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, there is nothing clearly expressed in the rules about that--odd. I'm pretty sure it has always been an "understood" one entry per person.  I'll change the rules post to reflect that.
> However, what you CAN do is submit a photo, and then if you come up with a BETTER photo during the month, resubmit and let me know that it is a replacement entry, so I'll remove the first entry and use the second instead.
> Fair enough?
Click to expand...




sm4him said:


> Define "nice."


^This nice!

Sounds like a winning plan.


----------



## jovince3000

Oh, I got plenty of ideas for this month, will see if I manage to make my lazy rear bottom to get up and actually do stuff.


----------



## sm4him

You have about ONE WEEK left to get your photos in for this month's contest!
We've gotten some good entries already this month, let's keep them coming!

Some of you really do INTEND to do these challenges. But you read it the first week of the month, and you think "oh, there's plenty of time" and you don't do it. 

So, I'm just here to tell you: There is no longer PLENTY of time for this month's challenge! ONE week--go get your image and submit it!


----------



## FITBMX

sm4him said:


> You have about ONE WEEK left to get your photos in for this month's contest!
> We've gotten some good entries already this month, let's keep them coming!
> 
> Some of you really do INTEND to do these challenges. But you read it the first week of the month, and you think "oh, there's plenty of time" and you don't do it.
> 
> So, I'm just here to tell you: There is no longer PLENTY of time for this month's challenge! ONE week--go get your image and submit it!



A WEEK??? That's plenty of time! 

I will make my brother help my tomorrow, I need his help with this one.


----------



## sm4him

If you have already entered this month, you should have received a confirmation email from me (I just sent the last of them a minute ago). So if you THINK you've entered, and have not gotten that confirmation email, please PM me here so I can check into it.


----------



## sm4him

We've got quite a few entries this month, and some very good photos! Thanks to all who have already entered (if you've entered and haven't received a confirmation email, please let me know!).

There's still time to enter!! You have until midnight GMT tomorrow (8 p.m. EDT); so *c'mon--Orange you going to try to win the Challenge?  *
I crack me up.


----------



## sm4him

No more entries are being accepted for this month's challenge.

Look for the voting thread for this month, plus the theme for October's challenge, sometime tomorrow. We had some really good entries this month!


----------

